
Should You Cancel Your Travel Plans Because of Coronavirus? - akibamin21
https://www.gogaffl.com/blog_posts/cancelling-travel-plans-because-of-coronavirus
======
akibamin21
You’ve probably heard a lot about the coronavirus and it might be scaring you
from pursuing your travel plans.

With this post, we aim to cut through some of the noise out there about the
coronavirus (COVID-19) by providing you with:

\- Reasons why many frequent flyers aren’t changing their travel plans.

\- New facts about the COVID-19, including fatality rates and comparisons with
SARS, MERS, and the Common Flu.

\- Much needed context behind scary clickbait headlines.

\- Some of our personal advice about precautions you can take.

\- Information about whether COVID-19 is the new normal

~~~
smt88
What makes you an authority on this?

------
scrumbledober
what a surprise that the travel company says you shouldn't cancel your travel
plans.

